# Stupid Question, Measure Size of Aquarium in Gallons?



## HumbleBilly (Jan 6, 2014)

I am still somewhat new to keeping fish and I have bought a couple of used aquariums on craigslist. I swear these tanks are bigger than what the sellers "claimed" them to be. How does a person measure the size of the aquarium itself?


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

Length (side to side) depth (front to back) height (bottom to top) ?


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

The library tab, look under "Quick Reference ", there is a calculator for this.
This should get you what you are looking for.


----------



## HumbleBilly (Jan 6, 2014)

will the calculator figure out custom made tanks too? does anyone know


----------



## Cichlid Debby (Mar 21, 2014)

HumbleBilly said:


> will the calculator figure out custom made tanks too? does anyone know


Yes, just enter L H W and hit the "find volume" button. Here is the link. Scroll down to the part you need.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/calculator.php


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

Cichlid Debby said:


> Yes, just enter L H W and hit the "find volume" button. Here is the link. Scroll down to the part you need.
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/calculator.php


It probably should be noted that this calculator gives you a volume in Liters (even with inputs in inches), and then you have to go back to the litres --> US Gallons conversion (if you need gallons).

Conversely, the internet tells me that 1 US Gallon = 231 cubic inches. So, LxHxW (all in inches) divided by 231 gives you the answer for any size rectangular tank.

All bets are somewhat off if you are talking hex or bowfront or even half cylinders. Although, it's probably doable with enough info!


----------

